# 2 Males/1 Female - Toronto



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They definitely look like they are mixed with golden.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the GR rescue in Ontario takes mixes?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

6th month old looks 100 percent golden, I'd wager a lot of money on that. It takes a while for their coat to come in but you can see his is starting to just as Max's did at that age.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I sent an email to the GR rescue of Ontario. Hopefully, they will be able to help these beautiful mixes if they don't get adopted.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

One more beautiful than the next!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> Does anyone know if the GR rescue in Ontario takes mixes?


Can't hurt to send them to the rescue and ask. The first two I think are Goldens, the puppy does look more Lab.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the 6-7 month old beautiful male was adopted out but brought back due to dog reactiveness. He was a stray found walking around in the city and his owners have not come to claim him. If someone is willing to work him he will be one handsome boy when he grows up.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Thanks for emlg. the rescue and please let us know what they say. Can you email other golden rescues in Canada if they don't help?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, this boy just got adopted out of our city shelter - the last of the 4 goldens!!!!! He's so beautiful and here' the update:

Unnamed - Golden Retriever mix puppy


----------

